# Laminated Bicycle Frames!



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

What a concept… Laminated bicycle frames from beautiful wood.










This frame is made from Walnut, yellowheart and padauk. I'm impressed. There is quite a bit of information about the wood and wood technology on their website. I'm sure it will be of interest to other LumberJocks.

http://www.renovobikes.com


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

There's lot's of interesting bike related stuff going on here in Portland (including renovo).


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen this concept before, and it provides food for thought. What a way to combine two great hobbies.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's an article on these bikes in Wired Magazine:

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/wooden-bike/


----------



## NikonF100 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wonder if I could just get a frame and install parts from my 20 speed???


----------

